# XFree86

## Iren

Hallo!

Ich möchte mir auf mein System FluxBox als Windowmanager installieren.

Nun meine Frage, ist es unbedingt nötig XFree erst zu installieren?

mfG Iren  :Shocked: 

----------

## Mr.Big

Ja   :Exclamation: 

----------

## Louisdor

Vielleicht probierst Du es erst mal hier ---> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/desktop.xml

----------

